# [EVDL] EVs in post peak living - electric battery delivery truck ?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've had an idea bouncing around in my head for a while, diligently working
on my conversion and reading up on energy realities.
I've always had a problem with the one component in an EV that depends
heavily on our current paradigm of manufacturing, transportation and
distribution which
depends heavily on oil; batteries.

For arguments sake lets say I'm talking not about lead acid batteries which
are pretty ubiquitous thanks to ICEs (but still need to travel hundreds of
miles to my doorstep) but the application would likely be better applied to
a production EV with a lithium pack, such as the leaf.

Transportation of batteries to dispersed EV driving communities will one
day require electric delivery means. How realistic is it to build an
electric delivery truck which can actually use the batteries it's
transporting ?

Say a purchaser agrees that after 5 years their EV will be due for a
battery change, it will be picked up either at their home or the local
dealership, and a new one installed. Both battery packs, new and old, will
be used *in* the delivery truck, in conjunction with other used and new
packs due for delivery to customers or back to a refurbishing/recycling
facility.

This would require a highly skilled logistical team. I'm under no illusion
this would be an odd scheme, and one that would be hard to implement given
the differing ages of battery packs, different purchase dates and driving
styles.

But hey, thoughts ?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120528/ce237e5a/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have already posted several newswire pieces on large electric delivery
trucks that are currently in use right now
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/template/NamlServlet.jtp?macro=search_page&node=413529&query=delivery+trucks&days=0&i=10&sort=date

It would be easy to deliver li-ion batteries to the dealerships in such
a vehicle.
>From the consumer standpoint this would be transparent. For
manufacturers or delivery companies this is already happening. I could
see on a regular dealership check of the EV, that a replacement pack
should be performed. The customer OK, has the dealer order a pack, that
could be delivered via e-truck.

Taking a step back, if the batteries were delivered from the nearest
rail head using an efficient rail/train system and then picked up by the
Electric Delivery Trucks, all the better (U.S. trains are huge series
hybrids).
[Note: the evdl charter discourages hybrid discussions, so they should
be taken offline quickly]

Here are a couple of links on the above to gander at:

http://www.trainweb.com/travelogues/rayburns/2002g02a.html

http://www.ge.com/products_services/rail.html

[video
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x90fof_hybrid-railway-freight-engine-ge-20_auto
]

http://www.getransportation.com/rail/rail-products/locomotives/hybrid-locomotive.html


{brucedp.150m.com}




-


> Dave Hymers wrote:
> > I've had an idea bouncing around in my head for a while, diligently
> > working
> > on my conversion and reading up on energy realities.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Sure, BUT the transport vehicle never uses the cargo as its fuel. the
transporting vehicle owner is contracting to move goods owned by the
consignee. so a diesel tanker is transporting fuel owned by another
company. and the bunker oil the oil tanker ship's engine is using is not
part of the cargo.
Regards,
*Dennis Lee Miles* (863)944-9913 (call noon to midnight Eastern time)
*[email protected]*
*+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*
*Offering a 12 day class July 9 to 21, 2012 in Central Florida. more info
on Web; WWW.ElectricVehicleTechnicalinstitute.COM<http://www.electricvehicletechnicalinstitute.com/>
*




> Lee Hart <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 5/28/2012 8:50 AM, Dave Hymers wrote:
> > > How realistic is it to build an electric delivery truck which can
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, but ... the truck is delivering batteries, not necessarily electricity!



> Dennis Miles <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Sure, BUT the transport vehicle never uses the cargo as its fuel. the
> > transporting vehicle owner is contracting to move goods owned by the
> > consignee. so a diesel tanker is transporting fuel owned by another
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 29 May 2012 at 8:04, dave cover wrote:
> 
> > Yes, but ... the truck is delivering batteries, not necessarily electricity!
> 
> ...


----------

